# Sending Food to the USA



## schnitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

Im looking to send a parcel to the USA, in it includes Photos, magazines, a few general gifts and also a bar of chocolate and cookies - All from the UK.

Do I have to fill out any forms? Im sending it via DHL through the work account because its cheaper, but worried that it could get destroyed if I dont fill in any forms...

Any help would be much appricated


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

schnitty said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking to send a parcel to the USA, in it includes Photos, magazines, a few general gifts and also a bar of chocolate and cookies - All from the UK.
> 
> ...


I sent many packages to my daughter in Florida when I was in the UK containing pretty much what you listed. 

You need to list the contents on the DHL form pretty accurately as occasionally the boxes are opened.


----------



## Hsimah (Apr 15, 2010)

I reguarly have stuff sent from France to the US. If it's food I mark it 'CANDY' anything else I mark as 'GIFTS'.

Don't think I ever had anything delayed or opened, might just be lucky thouh.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure if it still holds, but what I was told a few years back is that food is generally ok, if it is in its original packaging and that packaging has a list of ingredients on it. Most commercial chocolate bars should be ok, as should any commercially made cookies.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

